# S scale 282 wiring



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a diagram of the 282 tender and locomotive wiring, I am trying to get the loco to run, the tender will, but appears to have issues. It has 2 fingers and the cylinder appears to have black material wrapped around it. The cylinder will move and the and tender makes noise and appears to be operating. The locomotive will not operate. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
amer/flyer


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*282 wiring*



Strummer said:


> Pictures....?
> 
> Mark in Oregon


The wires did work, engine is running, not locked up, can move the cylinder which moves the wheels. Can see sparks. any ideas? Wires between the tender and loco?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*wires 282?*



amer/flyer said:


> The wires did work, engine is running but sounds like it is locked up, smokes. Any ideas?


Confused.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*Anyone have a diagram for wiring for 282*

Looking for a diagram for wiring between tender and loco for a 282.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Try this website at RFG Company....

http://www.rfgco.com/wiringdiagrams.html

Be sure to select the correct loco number for your type/style. It has been reported these are very reliable. If for some reason it proves incorrect, I have a book with diagrams and can scan them from work to post....just let me know. Good Luck !!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

amer/flyer -- did you post this in the right place? I'm kinda lost in what you're trying to do. Maybe you have another post started where this belongs? Otherwise, provide a bit more info and we'll try to help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the club. 310 that is.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*282*

If it is the one where I am asking for a wiring diagram, than I am in the right place, I got one from. 

thanks,
amer/flyer


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*fingers?*

Where are the fingers located at, in the tender or loco? I am new to the American Flyer train
P.S. I have a 282 locomotive.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am seeing a dual post here. Here are the diagrams. They are all very similar.

If you clean the drum connections it may help.

I merged all your threads. Do you have pictures?

Your fender has a reverse unit. The cylinder can be called a drum. When the drum rotates it will change the direction of the engine with a neutral state between directions. The fingers are the electrical contacts that touch the drum.


----------

